# What happens during the first session of CBT?



## JonJo999 (Nov 12, 2014)

I had my first psychology appointment on Thursday and it turns out that I have social anxiety and depression, I could also have Aspergers as well as the clinician picked up on the traits and problems with my childhood up until now, I have to attend a six week course of CBT for social anxiety and mood management, it starts on 3rd March, but what happens during the first session of CBT and beyond it? :serious: Thanks.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok, you are from the UK and its 6 weeks so I can be pretty sure I will be accurate here.

The first session will almost certainly be explaining to you how the therapy works and talking about what you want to get from it etc. They will likely give you some questionnaires to fill in, or they may send you these beforehand (which you will do weekly, which basically monitor the severity and improvement etc).

It isn't the type of therapy where you have to tell your deepest darkest secrets, and you probably won't even need to talk that much at all for the first session. They will likely take you through their models of anxiety / depression and explain the process by which the therapy works.

Its kinda like:

1. They explain the models of anxiety / depression
2. Explain what you need to do to start improving it
3. Set you homework to try to do during the week

The improvements come from doing the homework. I can reassure you that seeing the therapist likely won't be stressful. I always rather enjoyed seeing mine


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

^^^ That. I'm not presently seeing a therapist unfortunately, but I was going the CBT route.

If the therapist is good, the atmosphere of the session will be relaxed. It may feel uncomfortable at times, but that's why you're there. The homework will start with simpler things, and build from there. In example, Going outside, going to the store, going in the store, going into the store and asking for help with something, going into the store and buying something, saying hello to a stranger, having a small conversation with a stranger, etc.


----------

